
SecureFlag CE is an OWASP project to host on-premises AppSec training platforms - orbzone
https://owasp.org/www-project-secureflag-community-edition/
======
orbzone
The SecureFlag Community Edition is an open source training platform created
for developers to learn and practice modern secure coding techniques through
hands-on exercises.

The platform helps develop secure coding skills through real-world challenges
to ensure knowledge acquired during the course can be confidently and
continuously applied in the real world.

Exercises run in isolated Docker containers that are disposed when the
exercise ends. The desktop comes with a pre-configured development
environment, complete with the IDE and various tools that the candidate can
use to solve the exercise. Environments are created on demand and can be
accessed through a web browser, without the need to install additional
software.

